# New Enclosure Project! (picture Heavy - I'm Sure You'll Like It!)



## alex.snaith (May 14, 2017)

Hi guys!

Over the last month, I have been in and out of building an enclosure with my dad - who is an expert at electrics so he definitely came in handy!

It is housing my 2 baby Ackies Monitors which I got just tonight, my Woma Python and my Spotted Python.

It is not finished and will update this thread as it gets nearly finished 

Firstly, we had to buy 4 sheets of MDF which we immediately cut to size then painted:



Undercoat:
Drying all the pieces:

Soon, we gave it a sand back to put the top coat on:

So, after the top coat was on, we started to build the 3 bay enclosure:





And put in some vents


So dad did all the wiring - made it very clean and nice 


Connected the ceramic light holders:


Ackies loving it  Finished the top bay - will update this thread when everything is 100% completed 




Hope you enjoyed!

Alex


----------



## pinefamily (May 15, 2017)

Nice job!
What are the dimensions, both overall and per enclosure?


----------



## alex.snaith (May 15, 2017)

Dimensions are for each: 1200 x 600 x 550. 

The over all height is 1700 x 1200 x 600.


----------



## pinefamily (May 15, 2017)

Did you seal the paint and the joins?


----------



## alex.snaith (May 15, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Did you seal the paint and the joins?


Absolutely, wouldn't risk that at all


----------



## pinefamily (May 15, 2017)

Only reason I've asked these things is you didn't mention anything in your original post. Someone might come along and want to use your design, so the more information the better.


----------



## alex.snaith (May 15, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Only reason I've asked these things is you didn't mention anything in your original post. Someone might come along and want to use your design, so the more information the better.


Fair enough - This was more a showoff, other than a design - however, I would be able to write one up if people wish


----------



## MzJen (May 15, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## Pommie (May 21, 2017)

Good job looking at building my own enclosure i was thinking of buying two wardrobes and converting them.
I have two snakes a Diamond python and a Carpet python any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## pinefamily (May 21, 2017)

Hi Pommie, and welcome to APS. Have a browse through the DIY section for tips and ideas, there are plenty of threads of wardrobe and other cabinet conversions. Get stuck, post away.


----------



## Pommie (May 21, 2017)

Thanks pine family i will post pictures of my progress .Cheers


----------



## Penthrox (Jan 7, 2018)

May I asked what you used to prime, seal and paint with?


----------

